# Old State Police Motorola 2-Way Radios



## schomisch (May 4, 2012)

This was a find I recently bought at a large auction.


----------



## qst42know (May 4, 2012)

That Motorola looks familiar.

There should be a couple of 1/4" thick solid copper heat sinks inside, and check the antenna stud on the outside I had one that was solid silver.


----------



## Geo (May 4, 2012)

HAM radio operators love that kind of stuff. all the best bases still use those kinds of tubes.


----------



## schomisch (May 4, 2012)

Do you think it would be best to break these down then? Sell the tubes online maybe? Sort the rest out for scrap. Any PMs in these that I might not know of? Could you explain qst42know more about the 'antenna stud' like where you found it. I attached a photo of the back of the one type of Motorola, and the other photo is the front side of the one with the tubes. =))

~Chris!~


----------



## schomisch (May 4, 2012)

I was offered $5 for this large 6146 tube, but what I've found its like $35+? Would be willing to pull and sell all of these tubes if someone was interested.

~Chris!~


----------



## Geo (May 4, 2012)

before you scrap them check on some of the Ham radio forums and see if anyone wants to buy them. you could make a hefty profit as is. 

if you do scrap them, save the tubes for sure. also check these for gold plate under the black paint.


----------



## element47 (May 4, 2012)

A 6146 is maybe $35 brand new in the box, if it's RCA. A used one isn't worth a lot more than $10 and without testing it, you don't know the emission strength of that tube. I would try to sell the whole units that use tubes. The solid state ones you can scrap. I doubt you'll find a heck of a lot.


----------



## qst42know (May 5, 2012)

From your new photos I see your radio model is a bit different on the back.


----------



## schomisch (May 5, 2012)

I have several other models also. Do you happen to have any pics of it before you depopulated them?

~Chris!~


----------



## qst42know (May 6, 2012)

Sorry, I did not take any photos. If I don't tear it down and sort it quickly I get overwhelmed and get absolutely nothing done. :lol: 

As I recall it was a silver hex stud embedded in a Teflon insulator as an antenna connection.


----------

